# Боли в пояснице



## Мак (29 Июл 2007)

Здравствуйте, я мужчина, мне 26 лет. Когда служил, в армии ударили в область поясницы, после этого были боли в этой области. 

Сходил к врачу в травмопункт, сделали рентген позвоночника, сказали все в порядке, но до сих пор (уже 7 лет) после физической нагрузки побаливает поясница, а когда ложусь на твердую поверхность на спину или на живот, то в области поясницы боль в течении 10-15 минут, такое ощущение, что груз подвешен к позвоночнику и тянет его вниз, через какое-то время проходит.


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (30 Июл 2007)

Лечились ли как-нибудь, делали какие-нибудь упражнения?


----------



## Мак (2 Авг 2007)

Ирина Игоревна написал(а):


> Лечились ли как-нибудь, делали какие-нибудь упражнения?



 Нет, мне тогда сказали, что все в порядке, я подумал пройдет, но так и не прошло


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (2 Авг 2007)

Нужно посетить врача-вертебролога, обследоваться, пройти курс лечения. Думаю, в Вашем случае курс дефанотерапии- то, что надо.


----------



## Анатолий (3 Авг 2007)

Если есть боль, значить есть проблема!
Обследование!


----------

